# Well............



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I started the process to find another Chi...... called the breeder I picked this past weekend... she won't have any litters available until Spring but her friend has 2 available now...... waiting for pics  I am getting that 'school-girl' giggly feeling just knowing another Chi is on way.... even though I may have to wait until Spring.......time to read up on posts here about introducing a pup to an older doggie(chico)

Jan


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, how exciting, Jan!! Best of luck with everything!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I LOVE that feeling!! Perhaps this is why I got 3 dogs in 10 months!!
I hope you will share pics and progress with us! Chico will be such a good big brother. Congrats!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Well done how exciting !!
Can't wait to see the pics xxxxxx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh you lucky lady,it's all the fun researching,looking at puppies etc etc.Hope you don't have to wait tooooooooo long


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG! I am so excited for you! I really want another.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yayayayayay!! Super exciting news!!! Chico will be the best big brother, ever!!! Congrats!! : )


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg Jan! Yay!! I am so happy for you! I can not wait to meet your new baby! As soon as you get pics I wanna see!! Waiting until Spring seems soo long grrr lol BUT at least it is something excited to look foward to! hehe!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh how fun! 
Can't wait to see the new pup!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay!!!! Can't wait to see Pics with Chico and his new brother or sister!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Yay!!!! Can't wait to see Pics with Chico and his new brother or sister!


defo will be a brother..... that much I know :coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

jan896 said:


> defo will be a brother..... that much I know :coolwink:


how exciting!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

jan896 said:


> I started the process to find another Chi...... called the breeder I picked this past weekend... she won't have any litters available until Spring but her friend has 2 available now...... waiting for pics  I am getting that 'school-girl' giggly feeling just knowing another Chi is on way.... even though I may have to wait until Spring.......time to read up on posts here about introducing a pup to an older doggie(chico)
> 
> Jan


yay Jan, exciting! Hey, I see you're in MD, I just got Miya from a lady in WV. If you're looking to have a new baby soon, I believe she has 2 8 wk old chi's left..We just took Miya to the vet today for the first time and she's healthy healthy!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oooo how exciting Jan! SO excited for you. Good luck--can't wait to hear about/see the new addition!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jan, any dog is a lucky pup to get you as his new mom! Can't wait to hear about the new baby.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

jan896 said:


> defo will be a brother..... that much I know :coolwink:


Oh and his name will be "Peso" 

thanks everyone for the well wishes.... this will be a LONG winter.....:coolwink:


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh wow!! I'm excited for you Jan!! Can't wait to see Peso. Cool name!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, I love that name too. Soooo exciting!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

That puppy will be one lucky pup! He'll have you as his mon and Chico as his big brother! I'm sure it will be perfect!  that's so exciting!! Yay!! I can't wait!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Jan how exciting, so glad you are taking us along with you on your search.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jan896 said:


> Oh and his name will be "Peso"
> 
> thanks everyone for the well wishes.... this will be a LONG winter.....:coolwink:



Awesome name! Because he'll be small like a coin, brilliant,lol! 
I'm so excited for you!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How old is Chico, Jan?

I'm sure he'll do just fine with little Peso!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

kimr said:


> How old is Chico, Jan?
> I'm sure he'll do just fine with little Peso!


Chico just turned 3 this month (Nov)


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:dance::cheer::foxes_207: OH MY GOSH JAN!!!! I can't believe it!! This is such happy news 
And what an adorable name. MUST. SEE. PICTURES. PRONTO!!!
A new :binky: for Jan!!!!!!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm excited.... and you guys are making me much more excited....







...
I never have had 2 Chis at the same time so this will be a learning experience to say the least.... 2 Cheeky chis loose in the house....... boy, what am I getting myself into?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

jan896 said:


> I'm excited.... and you guys are making me much more excited....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww I remember this feeling when my house just held Miss Shayley! I was so excited to bring in another pup and kinda felt bad waiting until Shay was 6 1/2! Boy would I never take it back! Chico is going to be soooo happy to have a itty bitty friend! lol I am so happy for you hon!! :blob8:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes Jan it will be wonderful company for chico when u are away! Warms my heart everytime leila and finn are playing and Finn Constantly licks her face, eyes, ears...its just precious!! So excited!!!!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I had Lily for a month before I got Olive. Having Lily made me want a second, but I was worried about it. It took me and the two of them at least a week before feeling comfortable with the new situation.

I love having the two of them and they sure do love each other, I don't regret getting a second at all.

Although I will admit, I DO miss the alone / bonding time I use to have with Lily which I never get anymore, and I wish I could get that with Olive too, but they are always a pair.


----------

